# ideas for Repairing old tongue and groove ceiling



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those boards move way to much during the year to stop the gaps from opening up---

What kind of look are you trying for?

Might be easier to cover the boards up---


----------



## Restyle (Nov 8, 2011)

I just wanted it to look cleaner without the cracks. I don't know if it can support to weight of drywall, but that would be the best looking way to go. I may have to use those pine 1 by 1/4 strips to hide the seams if its going to crack again in a year. Or beadboard and an inch of insulation.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like the T&G boards are laying on top of the beams?
They can easily support drywall.

That looks to be around 2 feet or so between bays?
I would carefully cut drywall to fit in between and use a cove molding around the perimeter to cover the edges and the screws.......
Done.!!!!!!


----------



## Restyle (Nov 8, 2011)

I have 32" between beams. 5/8 drywall? Can I insulate with styrofoam panels without leaving space between insulation and sheathing.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could make a foam and drywall sandwich---I've done that several times without a problem--


----------



## Restyle (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok I screw 5/8 drywall to the t&g with an inch of foam board between. cove molding for the edges. moisture wont cause a problem and the weight isn't an issue.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Restyle said:


> Ok I screw 5/8 drywall to the t&g with an inch of foam board between. cove molding for the edges. moisture wont cause a problem and the weight isn't an issue.


Why 5/8" ?
why not 1/4" ?

one inch foam is good

that much of a span will require screws in the middle that will get spackled and sanded smooth for paint

You're on the right track
Keep us posted with your results.......


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For this one I would not go any thinner then 1/2. The reason being is I feel with the foam behind it using 1/4" the screws would be hard to keep from poping through the sheetrock.
I use 1/4" lots of times when covering old plaster walls but there's something solid behind it for more control on depth.
Also with a thicker sheetrock you would need less screws to hold it up, so there's less finish work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Also with a thicker sheetrock you would need less screws to hold it up, so there's less finish work.


sure...but 5/8" ?????

The 1/4" was just a thought for ease of handling......
...and I've used that over foam ...no problems


----------



## Restyle (Nov 8, 2011)

......


----------



## Restyle (Nov 8, 2011)

.....


----------

